# Where would you be



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

if you tunneled right through the earth

Click I


----------



## talogon (Aug 12, 2009)

Wet!


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

Very wet!

Steve


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

Anywhere in the UK would end up wet . . . . not terribly interesting really :? 

John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jiggles said:


> Anywhere in the UK would end up wet . . . . not terribly interesting really :?
> 
> John


I do apologise, I'll try harder next time :roll: :roll: :wink:

Don't forget not everyone is in the UK on here.


----------



## henede (Nov 18, 2009)

Drat :!: 

Missed New Zealand by a few hundred miles


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Jiggles said:


> Anywhere in the UK would end up wet . . . . not terribly interesting really :?
> 
> John


I think two thirds of anywhere in the world would end up wet. Odds say don't do it 

Dick


----------



## Jiggles (Apr 17, 2007)

That's it Kev/liz, think positive, don't let the minutae of life get you down :lol: 
By the way most of Europe ends up in the South Pacific :roll: 

John


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Jiggles said:


> That's it Kev/liz, think positive, don't let the minutae of life get you down :lol:
> By the way most of Europe ends up in the South Pacific :roll:
> 
> John


I take it you don't do trivia then John, as that's all it was, and not meant to be an earth shattering revelation, but it must be your turn by now anyway, hopefully whatever you come up with will be acceptable :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

I was sat in our garden when a huge hole opened up and a family of Phillipinos appeared. They were a bit dissappointed when I told them the benefits office was closed today, but at least I could point them in the direction of the nearest 5* hotel. :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Glandwr said:


> I think two thirds of anywhere in the world would end up wet. Odds say don't do it
> 
> Dick


Dick, if we dug through and came out in the bottom of the ocean would it cause a huge leak with billions of gallons (or possibly litres) of water rushing through to our side and submerging Europe?

I suppose perhaps not as it's downhill.

Litres would be better because a litre is not a big as a gallon.

It is sobering to consider that any damage done could be increased/reduced by a ratio of 4.54 to 1 depending on which measure was used. Just goes to show that metrication is dangerous, Alan.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

erneboy said:


> EDITED
> Dick, if we dug through and came out in the bottom of the ocean would it cause a huge leak with billions of gallons (or possibly litres) of water rushing through to our side and submerging Europe?


Ah yes, but would it, don't forget gravity is based on the core of the planet and it would go like sh1t of a stick until it got to the centre, then it would slow down and pendulum back and forth until it put the fire out we all froze to death, so keep your silly ideas to yourself as that Barry would try it just to see what would happen. :roll: :roll:


----------

